# How can I get my dog to Mallorca?



## henrypartridge

We want to over-winter in Mallorca this year, got the loan of a finca near Santanyi. Possibly fly or prefer to drive down and do a ferry crossing. Has anyone on the forum taken a dog to Mallorca? Help would me most appreciated.


----------



## gus-lopez

He'd need a passport with all details in + micro-chip, rabies , vaccinations, blood tests , etc; Not so he can be taken to Mallorca but so that he can return. The blood test to confirm the rabies anti-bodies takes 6 months . Not a problem to come out but for his return . Spaek to your vet Or DEFRA , they give youall the details.


----------



## henrypartridge

Sorry, should have said: I know about the pet passport, it's info about the practicalities of crossing from the mainland with the dog I'm after. I want to bring my car so it will be the ferry. I know there are 3 companies on this route, I've Googled and researched their sites, it's practical experience I'm after. Surely SOMEONE has used the ferry with a dog.


----------



## jojo

henrypartridge said:


> Sorry, should have said: I know about the pet passport, it's info about the practicalities of crossing from the mainland with the dog I'm after. I want to bring my car so it will be the ferry. I know there are 3 companies on this route, I've Googled and researched their sites, it's practical experience I'm after. Surely SOMEONE has used the ferry with a dog.


I'd imagine the ferry from the mainland to Mallorca with a dog should be really easy. Just tell them when you book, but I'm sure its no more complicated than taking a dog on a train

Jo xxx


----------



## henrypartridge

I know the ferries will take dogs, but do they stay with you?
Or stay in the car? Or go in a kennel? Is one ferry company more dog friendly than another?
Hoping to hear from someone who has actually taken their dog on the ferry.


----------



## greenteen

Hi Henrypartridge

I have just returned from Mallorca on the Balearic Ferry to Barcelona. There were some dogs on board and they are put into cage kennels for travelling. These are located on an outer deck which is covered so they are quite protected. From the brochure it seemed like the dogs have to stay in these for the duration of the journey - in this case 7 hours. There were only a couple of dogs on our trip and we could hear them barking to begin with then they settled down.
I hope this helps


----------



## 90199

Same for the Ferries here. The dogs go into a kennel, however they are also allowed to stay in the vehicle if kennelled


----------



## donz

just wrote you a big reply and it disappeared grr bloody internet!

anyway, I moved in Dec and used the plymouth - santander route (not the same as yours I know but it may help)

We brought our 6 dogs with us. We had to pre-book the kennels (after ensuring the ferry would take dogs in the first place). The kennels were excellent - stainless steel, very good condition, with stainless steel bowls provided. All you need to bring is bedding / food (water is provided. Our journey was 24hrs so we did bring those things but if your crossing is not long then you may not need / want to.

The dogs were allowed out of the kennels for a walk / toilet break on the top deck only (i.e. the dog designated areas) and you were welcome to sit up there with your dog as long as wanted. The kennel areas were heated too. 

I was very pleased with the facilites - only had 1 gripe and that was that they made us wait to get our vehicle on until the end which gave us only 10 minutes to get all 6 dogs, our luggage and their bedding from the car deck to the top deck - obviousley that didn't happen and they had to keep the door to the car deck open for us while we made the couple of journeys each for the gear but when it was time to depart they gave plenty of warning.

Hope this helps a bit


----------



## dolphcot

I too am looking for information about taking dogs from Barcelona to Minorca on the ferry. If only we could be sure the conditions were as good on Brittany Ferries but unfortunately there have been reports of very bad conditions on the Spanish companies.
Does anyone know first hand how it is taking a dog to the balearics? Do they stay in cages upstairs? Are the cages clean and safe? Can you visit or be there all the time? Is there any risk they will be forced to stay downstairs in the hold in the heat and the noise? 
We are planning to go at Easter but I have said I won't consider it if we can't be sure all will be well for my 12 year old border collie.

Hoping there is someone who has done this trip and can report how it went

Thanks Kate


----------



## dolphcot

*dogs on ferry*



henrypartridge said:


> Sorry, should have said: I know about the pet passport, it's info about the practicalities of crossing from the mainland with the dog I'm after. I want to bring my car so it will be the ferry. I know there are 3 companies on this route, I've Googled and researched their sites, it's practical experience I'm after. Surely SOMEONE has used the ferry with a dog.



Hello I found your inquiry about taking dogs on the ferry to Mallorca and I would love to know what happened? How it was in reality? It seems hard to find any recent information and we are thinking of going to Menorca at Easter but I am quite anxious to know the conditions are ok on the ferry for my elderly border collie. If it is difficult then I would prefer to go somewhere else for my holiday. if you see this then I would be so grateful for some first hand experience

yours Kate


----------



## keith277

Very simple procedure...you take the dog onto the boat with you in your car..you then put them into a kennel in a covered area (I would suggest blanket / bowl of water small chain & padlock just to be safe) I have also seen people leave their dogs in their own cars, but we have always put our Staffie into a kennel with no problems at all (your choice really)..we do the trip every summer and will be doing it again in July as we go down to our house in Algaida for 4-5 weeks..hope that helps..any more info please let me know
Regards
Keith


----------



## dolphcot

*Dogs to Minorca*

Hi Keith
thank you for writing in reply to my question.
It's good to know you have done this several times with no problems. What I would like to know is whether you have access to you dog during the crossing? and is this access all the time or only when the staff allow you? I heard that people had bad experiences with the kennels not being in the shade so can you let me know if you found them to be ok?

My dog is 11 and quite nervous. I am happy to put her in a cage but if the crossing is long then I want to be able to visit her or even to spend the whole trip with her. I wouldn't leave her in the van/car as I imagine it gets noisy and hot down in the hold.

thanks so much]]Kate 



keith277 said:


> Very simple procedure...you take the dog onto the boat with you in your car..you then put them into a kennel in a covered area (I would suggest blanket / bowl of water small chain & padlock just to be safe) I have also seen people leave their dogs in their own cars, but we have always put our Staffie into a kennel with no problems at all (your choice really)..we do the trip every summer and will be doing it again in July as we go down to our house in Algaida for 4-5 weeks..hope that helps..any more info please let me know
> Regards
> Keith


----------



## keith277

Hi Kate,
On the Balearics ferry the kennels are situated under a canopy (upper deck) and in the shade, we used the night crossing on the last 2 trips and to be honest our dog (an elderly staffie that is very used to his home comforts) was fine with it, I did go out a few times during the trip to check on him and he was ok (he probably got more stressed by seeing me than if I hadn't gone out)...as the kennels are out on the deck area there was no issue with it becoming hot or noisy etc) some of the other dogs can be a pain in the a**e as they bark etc, but ours just settled down and seemed to be fine...on the Asciona ferry I seem to recall that some vehicles were in the hold, but the dogs were all moved to the kennels and seemed ok...personally if I was you then I would do the following...if you are on the Balearics and your car is on the top deck in the open then leave your dog in the car with the window slightly open and water down etc (she'll be fine and a lot of people do this)..if you find that you are on a lower covered deck / hold where it is going to be hot then move her to a kennel and pop out and check on her...also I would add that on the asciona ferry people were walking their dogs on a deck so I would imagine you could probably sit outside with her...worth noting that neither of the ferry companies allow dogs inside and keep a strict check on it..let me know what ferry route you intend and maybe I can advise you better
Regards
Keith


----------



## keith277

Hi Kate....I should have added that we have only done the Mallorca route so I don't know what the conditions on the Minorca route are like, although I can't see them being that different.
Keith


----------

